# Principios de aviacion



## chclau (Oct 29, 2014)

Hola,

El tema que propongo no tiene nada que ver con electronica, asi que dejo a discresion de los moderadores el borrarlo si asi lo consideran necesario.

Mas o menos conozco el principio de un avion. El flujo de aire sobre el ala que crea sustentacion por diferencia de presion y todo eso. En el avion, el aire esta, digamos, quieto (dejando de lado por un momento vientos y etc.) y lo que se mueve es el avion (y sus alas), creando sustentacion.

En el helicoptero, el aire esta quieto y lo que se mueve es el ala del rotor.

Hay una tercera posibilidad, que seria que el ala se quede quieta y forzar flujo de aire sobre la misma. Con los amigos que lo he comentado en general lo consideran ridiculo o ineficiente (incluso yo tiendo a creerlo asi), pero lo cierto es que tambien ha habido experimentos en ese sentido y hasta se aplica en ciertos aviones hoy en dia para bajar la velocidad minima antes de entrar en perdida.

Si alguien conoce del tema me gustaria llevar adelante un pequeño debate, empezando por un par de preguntas. En un avion normal, digamos, una avioneta, (dejemos de lado los planeadores que son otra cosa), por que la helice empuja el aire hacia atras y no hacia abajo?  Acaso la sustentacion que se crea en el avion es mayor que la fuerza que provee el motor? O el avion es como un inmenso transformador o caja de cambios, que convierte el aire expelido por la helice a alta velocidad, en sustentacion de las alas, conseguida a una velocidad de vuelo mucho menor que la del aire expelido por la helice? 
Resumiendo:
La disposicion del avion es una forma de convertir la fuerza del motor en sustentacion, o el avion "crea" una fuerza de sustentacion mayor a la que provee el motor? (nuevamente, recordando, que no hablo de planeadores sino de aviones comunes)

Me disculpo si resulta confuso. Espero sus comentarios.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2014)

Creo que las alas son el Transformador.

Lo que no creo es que el aire impulsado por las hélices *sobre las alas* le den sustentación suficiente cómo para que se eleve o sostenga estático. Sinó cualquier Cessna sería un Seaharrier.

Estoy convencido que el primero que probó un perfil alar , lo habría pensado al revés , con la pancita para abajo para empujar el aire , y le andó para abajo


----------



## trilaware (Oct 29, 2014)

Hay algunos diseños en los que el motor va detrás de las alas. Eso confirma que la sustentación es creada completamente por las alas y el aire sin intervención del motor.


----------



## chclau (Oct 29, 2014)

Ah, en ningun momento quise dar a entender que la helice tenga que soplar sobre las alas para que el avion vuele. Por el contrario, supongo que el fuerte viento desde la helice deber ser mas un inconveniente que otra cosa, lo que el avion "debe querer" es encontrar un flujo de aire ordenado y no turbulencias, de la helice o de otro origen.

El problema con "soplar" sobre el ala es que habria que tomar el aire proveniente de la helice o de lo que sea, "repartirlo" uniformemente por el ala, y al mismo tiempo reducirle la velocidad (reparto y reduccion irian juntos bien, creo).

Como ya dije, hay algunos locos que lo han hecho pero en general el tema de andar soplando sobre las alas nunca tuvo gran difusion ni gran exito. Se puede decir, por algo sera, o se puede decir que hoy tenemos medios que antes no habia y quiza se puede reintentar con mas exito.

Aca les paso algunos ejemplos de lo que se ha hecho y se hace:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avro_Canada_VZ-9_Avrocar (pasado)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonov_An-72 (actualmente)


----------

